# gurgling belly?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

This morning all 3 seem to have guggles coming from thier belly, is this a sign of upset stomach? They all ate fine this morning had the usually breakfast, not really eating any grass (although they all like to graze like cows) no poop problems. Will this pass or should i give them somethingand if so what?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think if they are acting normal I wouldn't do anything right now. You might want to feed chicken for dinner though just to give them something bland.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky does that sometimes. I really have no idea why, but I have never worried about it and she has always been fine.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That's all i ever hear... Every day, day in and day out, especially about an hour or two after he's eaten, for a couple hours. Seems normal to me. I think i'd be freaked out if i didn't hear it actually lol.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe it's digestion going on?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Maybe it's digestion going on?


I would imagine that's what it is... We more or less free feed he munches on his food throughout the day so it's likely that is what it is for us. It's rare he actually chows down and eats a full meal at once lol.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I would imagine that's what it is... We more or less free feed he munches on his food throughout the day so it's likely that is what it is for us. It's rare he actually chows down and eats a full meal at once lol.



Unless it a bull penis! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Tyler our Ridgeback does this too, usually after he's had his meal and then takes a drink. Never really noticed it with the others though.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Unless it a bull penis! Ha Ha!!


ound: you're absolutely right! he actually just downed 3ft of one this morning before i even woke up, wifey put it on a plate on the floor before she left this morning, and it was gone when i got up.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I would imagine that's what it is... We more or less free feed he munches on his food throughout the day so it's likely that is what it is for us. It's rare he actually chows down and eats a full meal at once lol.


Are you sure you have a bull terrier?? :tongue: A month ago, Sonya opened the trash cupboard and ate 4 (FOUR!) bags of hotdog rolls (12 rolls in each bag) within a few minutes... I have not found a food she will eat slowly.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

all these interesting BT stories, what a handful they must be, I thought Pit bulls where thick and stubborn.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Rvent said:


> all these interesting BT stories, what a handful they must be, I thought Pit bulls where thick and stubborn.


Compared to BT's, I find pit bulls to be extremely sensitive, very intelligent, and very eager to please!  I can't even imagine what a border collie would feel like...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mastiff gets the gurgles once in a while. It always freaks me out and it always leads to nothing. Not sure why it happens but it does and nothing bad comes of it.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles does this sometimes while she sleeps - I think it happens when I feed her later than normal and her stomach is trying to digest it as she's sleeping.
It's a cute noise lol

She's never had a problem from it except maybe a little gas. A toot here and there. :faint2:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

[

She's never had a problem from it except maybe a little gas. A toot here and there. :faint2:[/QUOTE]

Mine always have gas, and it seriously requires a mask


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Rvent said:


> all these interesting BT stories, what a handful they must be, I thought Pit bulls where thick and stubborn.


:lol: 3 year old in dog suits.


----------

